# my garage



## can-am-dan (Nov 9, 2009)

here are some pic's of my garage....i especialy like the corner area...lol
I'm just missing a appartment size refrigerator and i should be all set for the brooskies.. ....than bring on the fights 

View attachment IMG_1525.jpg


View attachment IMG_1526.jpg


View attachment IMG_1527.jpg


View attachment IMG_1528.jpg


----------



## Admin (Nov 9, 2009)

nice pics!


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Nov 12, 2009)

great garage there buddy. plenty of machines. What is that used for? for snow plowing? I'm right?


----------



## Focus (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## can-am-dan (Jan 6, 2010)

yup !!  we get lots of snow up here...my blade isn't on the arctic cat in the pictures ...helps with pushing snow around


----------



## Gman (Jan 12, 2010)

nice garge.what part of the world?


----------



## can-am-dan (Jan 13, 2010)

up in Northern Ontario


----------



## JayPayne (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like you have room for more toys


----------



## can-am-dan (Jan 20, 2010)

JayPayne said:


> Looks like you have room for more toys


yah i have more room...but my wife put a pad lock on my wallet...haha...


----------



## Admin (Jan 20, 2010)

I could see that. My wife says no more new hobbies till I get rid of the old ones.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Jan 26, 2010)

Very nice garage!  I like it. Much better if you parked your car inside.


----------



## can-am-dan (Jan 27, 2010)

frozenstar said:


> Very nice garage!  I like it. Much better if you parked your car inside.



yah the wife parks her little pontiac wave on that little grey pad on the floor
... i keep my truck outside ...


----------



## Admin (Jan 27, 2010)

can-am-dan said:


> yah the wife parks her little pontiac wave on that little grey pad on the floor
> ... i keep my truck outside ...



Isn't that the way it always is?


----------



## can-am-dan (Jan 28, 2010)

yup! yup! ...lol but that's ok the trucks an old beeter anyway...


----------

